# Frustrated



## Jennifer Hartzell (Oct 24, 2011)

Just wondering if any experienced coders know of any clinics or hospitals who would consider taking on an externship or entry-level position. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ajs (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you checked in with the officers at your local chapter?  I know our local chapter gets info on this kind of thing all the time and we try to hook up our members with those opportunities!


----------



## lyn.corrigan.gkvy@statefarm.com (Oct 24, 2011)

It is very frustrating attempting to find a location that participates in Project Extern. I called DMH in Decatur, Il in April 2011 as they were listed on the website as a Project Extern site. (i.e. the only central Illinois location)  I was told they don't have the staff to allow this program, yet 6mos later they are still listed on the website.   I'd appreciate being contacted if anyone knows of a provider in central Illinois who does allow externships.   
Thanks much

Lyn Corrigan  CPC
corrigan9@yahoo.com


----------



## jan g (Nov 2, 2011)

*First coding job*

I started out in medical records, then receptionist, and now I am coding General Surgery with the same organizaton.  I felt just getting my foot in the door was important because some of the jobs were for internal hiring only.


----------



## coder17 (May 2, 2012)

I am having the same problem. Cannot accommodate seems to be the trend. I think I'd they are listed as a project extern facility and cannot accommodate they should be removed! I have been searching for 2 years. I took iniative to call hospitals myself and nothing. I contacted my local chapter and nothing. I don't get why no one wants to help. Frustrating.


----------



## cordelia (May 2, 2012)

Its not that they don't want to help, it really is true that most facilities can not accomodate students. The health care field has been hit with the recession as well, with reimbursement getting cut, facilities are cutting back. My dept is running on bare bones, and we just don't have the time to take in students, to take away from our daily work, to show them how to code. If we aren't coding, we are losing revenue. 

I would suggest instead of trying to find an intern/externship, start looking for an entry level HIM job, something that will get your foot in the door and help you gain experience. Once you are an internal candidate, you should have an easier time moving up to a coding position when one becomes available. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## coder17 (May 10, 2012)

I decided to join AHIMA and go for my CCS. They also offer refresher course which I need and a mentor you meet with 4 times a year.  I meet my mentor next week!


----------



## semaxwell1 (May 11, 2012)

coder17 said:


> I decided to join AHIMA and go for my CCS. They also offer refresher course which I need and a mentor you meet with 4 times a year.  I meet my mentor next week!



WOW...that sounds awesome! Are these mentors employees of AHIMA, or local chapter members?


----------

